# [SOLVED] i2p Failing, No Log Files

## necron

I2P appears to not be listening for any sort of traffic and I'm not sure why.  If I start the service in /etc/init.d then it looks like the i2p script runs for a while, and it will return a status of "started" for a while, but I cannot see any new ports listening and after a while it begins to return a status of "crashed".  It also appears that there is no logfile being created in the directory that the i2p initscript wants to write its wrapper.log file in.  So I'm wondering if the initscript is running for a while and then just failing to even start the router?  I did do a world update recently, so perhaps this could be an issue with java?Last edited by necron on Tue Nov 22, 2016 9:47 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## necron

Ah, yes.  I think this could have something to do with it.

```
 $  java-config -v

!!! ERROR: The active vm could not be found
```

edit:

I fixed that issue and now I can log onto eepsites but I cannot access the router.  nmap confirms that 7657 is not open.

Fixed it.  For some reason I was sending traffic towards the console to privoxy.

----------

## necron

Sorry to bump an old thread of mine, but a similar issue has arisen (though I can't chock it up to not having specified a Java VM).  Here's my java-config output.

```
 $ java-config -v

openjdk version "1.8.0_101"

OpenJDK Runtime Environment (IcedTea 3.1.0) (Gentoo icedtea-3.1.0)

OpenJDK 64-Bit Server VM (build 25.101-b13, mixed mode)
```

i2p starts, runs for a little while and then crashes.  Stopping it via the init-script returns an error that start-stop-daemon can't find any processes matching the PID given in /var/run/i2p.pid and I've confirmed that that pidfile is being created and destroyed as it ought to be.  I'm convinced that this is another case of me screwing up the environment within which my i2p service has to run, but I'm not exactly sure what I've done to screw it up.  As I'm writing this I'm also remembering that I did update my kernel recently (though I don't know whether that came before this issue popped up or not).

edit:  Obviously, switching the VM allows i2p to run normally.  I'm just not sure why it was working with IcedTea 3 for a while and then not.

----------

